# Without sounding like a newb (deep dish rims)....



## Damitletsride! (Oct 19, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knows a good place to pick up some cheap deep dish rims? Most of my riding at the moment is on the highway so thought they would be a better weapon. Also they look cool, for the most part.

Ive tried ebay but can only seem to find full wheels.

Cheers.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

deep 'dish' is for pizza...you want deep 'section' rims? you want carbon or alloy? you do know that pretty much any bike shop you might wander in to can order just about any rim you'd want, right?


----------



## Damitletsride! (Oct 19, 2007)

cxwrench said:


> deep 'dish' is for pizza...you want deep 'section' rims?



Lol!! I have pizza on my mind quite a lot  . 

I like the black ones! 

Don't really want to pay LBS prices....


Aren't American Classic ones fairly cheap though? Any other cheap ones?


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

Check out some of the site sponsers, rol, boyd etc. With wheels I for one like to know that they are well built not from a cheap factory in a far off land. In these forums there are a few builders who drop by check them out you will pay a bit more but get a lot more


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Damitletsride! said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows a good place to pick up some cheap deep dish rims? Most of my riding at the moment is on the highway so thought they would be a better weapon. Also they look cool, for the most part.


Check out BikeHubStore.com - I'll bet Brandon could even send you a deep dish pizza too if you name the toppins.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

The Kinlin brand of wheels are very competitively priced and you can chose between several depths of rims. This place sells some of the various depths of Kinlin rims but they don't see the deepest dish they offer; anyway see: http://www.prowheelbuilder.com/products/rims/shopby/kinlin.html


----------



## nickobec (Jul 15, 2005)

Or go check out the Ebay & China direct wheel thread 56 pages including photos, for $500 to $650 dollars nice deep dish aka deep section carbon wheelsets


----------



## mattsavage (Apr 25, 2007)

Damitletsride! said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows a good place to pick up some cheap deep dish rims? Most of my riding at the moment is on the highway so thought they would be a better weapon. Also they look cool, for the most part.
> 
> Ive tried ebay but can only seem to find full wheels.
> 
> Cheers.


Go back to ebay and search "50mm carbon clincher rim"... Moar deep dish rims than you can shake a pizza cutter at. Doesn't get any cheaper than that.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

mattsavage said:


> Moar deep dish rims than you can shake a pizza cutter at.


I nominate this as comment of the week.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

I just used some Kinlin XR-380's for a build. 38mm, 550 grams, available in 20, 24, and 28 hole drillings, iirc. Bikehubstore can get them for you. 

Also, planet-x has some cheap deep section complete wheels. $650 for 52mm carbon clinchers @ 1750 grams. 30mm aluminum clinchers @ 1625 gr for $169.

http://www.planet-x-usa.com/pCLINCHERS/Planet-X-Carbon-Clinchers.aspx


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I have a wee bit of a problem buying carbon wheels made in China when they have problems with their generic forks and frames as well as some non-generic, then put a generic set of wheels under me? There are plenty of good quality wheels that have been proven to be durable like the Kinlins myself and another poster mentioned, as well as other brands that are just as expensive as the questionable no name stuff coming out of China.

Personally, and please read that as personally, meaning me, myself, and I; I personally would never buy a set of generic wheels made in China; I don't care if they look the nicest at the cheapest price of anything else made in the world. Just my opinion.


----------



## minez01 (Mar 10, 2011)

froze said:


> I have a wee bit of a problem buying carbon wheels made in China when they have problems with their generic forks and frames as well as some non-generic, then put a generic set of wheels under me? There are plenty of good quality wheels that have been proven to be durable like the Kinlins myself and another poster mentioned, as well as other brands that are just as expensive as the questionable no name stuff coming out of China.
> 
> Personally, and please read that as personally, meaning me, myself, and I; I personally would never buy a set of generic wheels made in China; I don't care if they look the nicest at the cheapest price of anything else made in the world. Just my opinion.


It's a personal decision for everyone who buys these things I think. I have a set on order, and again, my personal choice. But this is a discussion for another topic (namely the carbon ebay thread).

If you want non-china wheels, perhaps try williams or boyd - I know they have good reputations. They may sell you rims only, though not sure how warranty works with them. Also, I think Bikehubstore have some Gigantex rims they sell.

Also, on the comment of ebay only selling full wheels - do you plan on building these wheels yourself?

edit: williams or boyd rims may come from china (not sure) but by non-china wheels, I mean wheels not sourced directly from there.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

minez01 said:


> It's a personal decision for everyone who buys these things I think. I have a set on order, and again, my personal choice. But this is a discussion for another topic (namely the carbon ebay thread).


While this is about CF, it's not about CF by itself, it's about numerious factors, including specifically generics, but also build quality, and quality control which is non existent. Again, just an opinion, but I won't trust my well being knowing these generic CF wheels were not tested for anything. 

I'm in no way saying that all CF wheels coming out of China are bad, but there has been issues with the low cost generic wheels.because their not made to the same standards as name brand wheels. It's not always the case that Generic brand wheels will have problems, but it is the case that they can. Add on top of it that you will have NO recourse should a cheap generic knock off wheel fail, and when a wheel problem develops the Chinese manufacture quickly changes the name of the wheels and continues to sell them with no improvements to prevent problems, this is why you can't find the same cheap generic branded wheel a year later on E-Bay because they changed the name.

Companies like Gigantex, Zipp, Easton, Enve, Reynolds, and other big brand wheel makers have full time engineers, research and development staff, and quality control experts keeping close tabs on the manufacturing process, the generic branded wheels do not. It takes a large Western corporation to be able to keep corruption mostly out of the manufacturing process that is so prevalent in a communist society.

Again, not buying a generic made set of CF wheels made in China is just an opinion.


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

froze said:


> I have a wee bit of a problem buying carbon wheels made in China when they have problems with their generic forks and frames as well as some non-generic, then put a generic set of wheels under me? There are plenty of good quality wheels that have been proven to be durable like the Kinlins myself and another poster mentioned, as well as other brands that are just as expensive as the questionable no name stuff coming out of China.
> 
> Personally, and please read that as personally, meaning me, myself, and I; I personally would never buy a set of generic wheels made in China; I don't care if they look the nicest at the cheapest price of anything else made in the world. Just my opinion.


I wonder how fast the brake tracks will melt on flats💀


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

froze said:


> While this is about CF, it's not about CF by itself, it's about numerious factors, including specifically generics, but also build quality, and quality control which is non existent. Again, just an opinion, but I won't trust my well being knowing these generic CF wheels were not tested for anything.
> 
> I'm in no way saying that all CF wheels coming out of China are bad, but there has been issues with the low cost generic wheels.because their not made to the same standards as name brand wheels. It's not always the case that Generic brand wheels will have problems, but it is the case that they can. Add on top of it that you will have NO recourse should a cheap generic knock off wheel fail, and when a wheel problem develops the Chinese manufacture quickly changes the name of the wheels and continues to sell them with no improvements to prevent problems, this is why you can't find the same cheap generic branded wheel a year later on E-Bay because they changed the name.
> 
> ...


They are not obligated to meet other countries standards nor care. Off topic here for a sec...BMW sued a Chinese car manufacturer that copied their X5 and lost.

I saw it on Top Gear and besides the logo it can pass as a BMW X5.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

supraholic said:


> They are not obligated to meet other countries standards nor care. Off topic here for a sec...BMW sued a Chinese car manufacturer that copied their X5 and lost.
> 
> I saw it on Top Gear and besides the logo it can pass as a BMW X5.


And that's why no Chinese car company has brought a car of theirs to the USA yet because they have failed the safety crash testing horribly. Some day the Chinese will get a car to pass and it will be sold here in the US, but that day hasn't arrived, and when it does happen you won't see me in line to buy one.


----------

